

Why Did Koding Switch from Node.js to Go? - scapbi
http://www.quora.com/Why-did-Koding-switch-from-Node-js-to-Go

======
mobman
hahaha.....should read what Sandro Pasquali, Director, UI Engineering
said....amazing ...!

